# The Gifted (Marvel)



## Kylara (Oct 23, 2017)

So far so good. Ep 3 a little weaker than 1 and 2 and I'm annoyed by continuity problem with Polaris's hair. 

Graphics are good, story interesting, acting decent. 

Blink particularly well done.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 23, 2017)

Sounds interesting. Is this the one that got cancelled?


----------



## J-Sun (Oct 24, 2017)

I would have had no interest in yet another comic book show but they had the wisdom to cast Amy Acker, so I gave it a try just for her. Yet, to my surprise, it's pretty darned good. A little transparent on the symbolic level but I like how almost everyone's a little compromised and there are all kinds of conflicts beyond just mutants vs. cops. Makes for a more complicated and interesting show than might be expected. I was thinking tonight was episode 3 but I must have blended something together because it was #4 and I have seen them all. Enjoyed them all, too.

As far as it being cancelled, Mouse, nope, I think it's doing pretty well in the ratings but I did just find out it's a "limited run" series when I thought it was a normal one. Only supposed to have 10 eps. But I suspect there will be more if the ratings hold up. And I hope they do. This is actually the only hour-long show I'm watching this season and one of only three at all, at least until _iZombie_ and _Elementary_ come back.


----------



## Kylara (Oct 24, 2017)

I thought the same and was pleasantly surprised at how good it is. 

Like you said lots of layers that jazz it up a bit, and it's introducing a new power every ep so as not to overwhelm the viewer. 

The UK are one week behind I think. FOX is showing on a Sunday evening. And we had ep 3.

It's also good to see that they aren't doing the massive explain/info dump about the world/peoples' powers etc but just acting like normal and assuming the viewer will keep up and make assumptions. 

Some of the script in ep 3 was a little on the poor side but most of it was good.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 24, 2017)

J-Sun said:


> As far as it being cancelled, Mouse, nope, I think it's doing pretty well in the ratings but I did just find out it's a "limited run" series when I thought it was a normal one.



Excellent, thanks. I'll check this one out. (I was thinking of _Sense8_).


----------



## Alexa (Oct 27, 2017)

It's like having the X-Men again, but his time in a series. Only this time we have parents who prefer to save their mutant children and run with the others. Nothing original.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 27, 2017)

Ok, seen the first ep now, really enjoyed it. In particular - Whisky from Dollhouse. Animated X-Men ringtone. Stan Lee. Dog.


----------



## Kylara (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank God someone else remembers the animated xmen series. I got all excited and then no one else knew what I was talking about! Thought I had imagined it existing. Or had got the theme tune wrong.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 28, 2017)

Of course! I've got the entire original animated series on DVD.


----------



## Kylara (Oct 29, 2017)

Very jealous now! I have a craving for it after hearing that snippet of theme tune. I loved watching it but it's all vague fuzzy memories with the odd bright spark of a particular moment!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 29, 2017)

There might be episodes on YouTube. I have to watch it for my Gambit fix.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 21, 2017)

I watched the episode last night. _So_ grandfather and his parents were gifted, too. That explains a lot.



Sorry pH, but that *so* fits so well in there !


----------

